# Schecter Hellraiser C-8 Floyd Rose?



## yuureikun (Jan 20, 2012)

Schecter posted this on their Facebook page last night: 







I wonder if it is an original, or licensed Floyd, and whether or not it holds tune well.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 20, 2012)

I bet it's a licensed floyd, great idea!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 20, 2012)

So, finally 8 strings FR in the market?


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy balls someone is stepping up their game.


----------



## Zado (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds very aggressive to me,very metal.I like it.Not a flop 2012 catalog after all..


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 20, 2012)

Despite it's scale length, I thought the c-8 hellraiser I played was really nice.

I wish I had gotten one instead of my 7 string hellraiser. This looks cool, but expensive.


----------



## Zado (Jan 20, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Despite it's scale length, I thought the c-8 hellraiser I played was really nice.
> 
> I wish I had gotten one instead of my 7 string hellraiser. This looks cool, but expensive.


 well that's the suggested price...Loomis FR sign has the same MSRP,but in shops you can buy for 999$


----------



## XEN (Jan 20, 2012)

Well then. I definitely approve.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

Go Schecter! Actually being innovative(sort of)!

Hope they do it in white or at least black cherry.

EDIT-Just saw the sign behind it says it will be available in black cherry. I really do hope they decide to add white, it looks really nice with the abalone binding.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome!! I'm not a Schecter guy but this is great to see.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if there's now a 1000-Series 8 string Floyd. We need better pics!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if there's now a 1000-Series 8 string Floyd. We need better pics!





What surprises me is that it took so long for any sort of Floyd/Floyd-derivative, considering how many artists had FR/Edge 8s made and the fact that Ibanez has been producing a portion of the design for a while.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice, now I need to try one out!!


----------



## MobiusR (Jan 20, 2012)

all i know is, 

I like schecter and that 8 is gonna be mine


----------



## Shannon (Jan 20, 2012)

If that comes out, I'm all over it.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 20, 2012)

If that comes out, I'm all over it.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 20, 2012)

DO WANT!!!!!


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 2, 2012)

More info regarding the Helleraiser C-8 FR: SCHECTER debuts the first ever 8-String Floyd Rose Hellraiser!SCHECTER debuts the first ever 8-String Floyd Rose Hellraiser! - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2012)

Bleh 28" scale? Why not 26.5 like all of their other 8's? Color me disappointed.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 2, 2012)

The guitar is here:

Special Edition Hellraiser C-8 FR - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 2, 2012)

EDIT: Double post...my bad.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like the real deal.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder where a person could order just the Floyd 8 from?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 3, 2012)

Now that's pretty fucking cool. 

Special Edition Hellraiser C-8 FR - Schecter Guitar Research

Looks like Mike is right as well, it's a 1000 series trem, so OEM only.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I would be more excited about it if I didn't already have a Carvin 8 string arriving at my doorstep tomorrow! Haha. 

Here's hoping that Carvin will be next to add an 8 string floyd to their list of options!


----------



## Zado (Feb 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now that's pretty fucking cool.
> 
> Special Edition Hellraiser C-8 FR - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> Looks like Mike is right as well, it's a 1000 series trem, so OEM only.


darn sexy


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 3, 2012)

Wish it was available in white, but black cherry is pretty sweet too. DO WANT.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad I searched this before posting about it. I just saw this on the Schecter website, and it seems awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 4, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Hope they do it in white or at least black cherry.


 

Lol, it's a Schecter. Of _course_ it'll be available in Black Cherry .


----------



## TheFashel12 (Feb 5, 2012)

its a Floyd Rose 1000 series


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Feb 5, 2012)

just wait, one day theres gonna be a 9 string floyd


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 6, 2012)

jazz_munkyy said:


> just wait, one day theres gonna be a 9 string floyd



I see no problem with that.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 6, 2012)

Of course, they would screw it up & stick it on a 28" scale. Most floyd users are shredders & at least the standard 26.5" scale is _somewhat_ closer to standard 25.5" that most know and love.


----------



## ProgShredder73 (Feb 7, 2012)

holy shit, haha. they must plan to use 6 or 7 springs in the cavity to balance the tension from 8 strings/28" scale....but its a pretty fucking cool idea.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

Shannon said:


> If that comes out, I'm all over it.


 
This, this and more this...


----------



## vansinn (Feb 7, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Of course, they would screw it up & stick it on a 28" scale. Most floyd users are shredders & at least the standard 26.5" scale is _somewhat_ closer to standard 25.5" that most know and love.



I fail to understand your sentiment on this..

Being owner of a Riot 8 with the problemating too fat low string, I would most certainly not mind some extra scale real estate.

As a shredder, I also wouldn't mind the extra fret space on the upper frets.
Yes, I agree most shredders plays 25.5" scales, but I also seriously doubt too many such shredders would even consider buying an eight stringer in the first place 

My only concern with this new slash of weapondry would be the fairly thin high-tensioned upper string.
Oh well.. not'n dem new titanium coated 008's I hear are on the way to market can't handle 
Joke aside.. if a 008 can handle G4 with bends to G4# @26.5", I assume E4 @28" would work as well, so..


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet, I love detuning my detuned notes to levels where the bass is actually soloing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who wants to buy this just rip out the bridge and put it in something else?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

vansinn said:


> I fail to understand your sentiment on this..
> 
> Being owner of a Riot 8 with the problemating too fat low string, I would most certainly not mind some extra scale real estate.
> 
> ...


 


I shred and I prefer 27 - 28" 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Am I the only one who wants to buy this just rip out the bridge and put it in something else?


 
I admit, the thought may have crossed my mind.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 7, 2012)

Carbon fiber rods next to the truss rods? Nice touch.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 7, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Of course, they would screw it up & stick it on a 28" scale. Most floyd users are shredders & at least the standard 26.5" scale is _somewhat_ closer to standard 25.5" that most know and love.



Exactly why i won't buy it. I couldn't shred on that monster!
=

Well that and i can't afford it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Am I the only one who wants to buy this just rip out the bridge and put it in something else?


 
Nope. 

The first thing I thought was rip the bridge and bastardise an RG2228A so I can jam it in a la Wendy's implants from South Park.


----------



## shredder3386 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the C-7 version of this guitar and it continues to surprise me with its quality. I might need to start saving for this beast.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

I had my guy at Guitar Center call Schecter this afternoon and it won't be available to order until June. They had no MSRP either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> They had no MSRP either.



Look at the OP. The MSRP is $1399. Other Schecters with the same MSRP seem to go for $999, I suspect this will be similar.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 23, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> Here's hoping that Carvin will be next to add an 8 string floyd to their list of options!



YES!! I would love a Koa DC800 with a floyd!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 24, 2012)

Waiting for Ibanez to make the Edge Zero 8 .

I'll be waiting a while .

I'm not a Schecter fan but they just set the bar IMO.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 24, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look at the OP. The MSRP is $1399. Other Schecters with the same MSRP seem to go for $999, I suspect this will be similar.


 
I had previously seen that price but I know things change. Thats why my buddy was trying to nail down an actual price and availability so he could potentially order one for me so I was kind of surprised as well that the guy from Schecter was pretty vague on the availability plus no answer at all on an actual price. I mean it seems pretty cool what with the longer scale, neck through and an actual Floyd. I could deal with the thicker neck profile I suppose with those features.


----------



## ahull123 (Feb 25, 2012)

I laughed at the "first ever 8 string floyd rose" we (myself and others here) have been doing them for a couple of years...... shameless...... they should do a quick google search before they make statements like that, more appropriate would be..... "first ever production 8 string floyd rose equipped electric guitar" Sorry, ranting just a little annoying, acting like they pioneered this errrr......


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2012)

ahull123 said:


> I laughed at the "first ever 8 string floyd rose" we (myself and others here) have been doing them for a couple of years...... shameless...... they should do a quick google search before they make statements like that, more appropriate would be..... "first ever production 8 string floyd rose equipped electric guitar" Sorry, ranting just a little annoying, acting like they pioneered this errrr......



Perhaps they mean the "first ever 8-string Floyd Rose®", as this is the first 8-string to be made to actually bare the Floyd Rose name. 

Takeuchi made the first 8-string locking trem back in 05'/06' for Ibanez.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 25, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Waiting for Ibanez to make the Edge Zero 8 .


This! If there is a trem I'd trust to handle 8 strings, then it's the Edge Zero.

Ibanez, RGD8Z Prestige or Premium, please!


----------



## ahull123 (Feb 25, 2012)

mine is a real floyd rose, does have the floyd rose name on it. I am not sure about the others though.


----------



## TJV (Feb 25, 2012)

shitsøn;2885507 said:


> This! If there is a trem I'd trust to handle 8 strings, then it's the Edge Zero.
> 
> Ibanez, RGD8Z Prestige or Premium, please!



That would be cool. I would take one too! 
Maybe ZR tremolo?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 25, 2012)

I only said Edge Zero 8 because it's the current trem (which means it has the highest chance of being made). Truth is, it's stiff enough as it is (that's how it stays in tune so well). With 8 strings, it's just be almost useless.

The best feeling one they could make would be an Original Edge 8 . But that'll never happen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2012)

ahull123 said:


> mine is a real floyd rose, does have the floyd rose name on it. I am not sure about the others though.



Yours is the amalgamation of Floyd Rose bridges, which is a little different. 

Your bridge is just as much an Original Floyd Rose as this car is a Corvette:


----------



## ahull123 (Feb 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yours is the amalgamation of Floyd Rose bridges, which is a little different.
> 
> Your bridge is just as much an Original Floyd Rose as this car is a Corvette:



I can't see the pics? but I think I see your point, although I think that it is a bigger stretch for them to say this has never been done. It absolutely has. Just because floyd didn't weld them together doesn't make it any less a floyd rose, IMO. I am in no way the first to come up with this, I just think it is a little disingenuous for them to claim they are the first, and WOW what trailblazers they are... and they don't say a "factory floyd rose" OOOHHHHH, I alsmost forgot, a floyd rose rep saw mine at my luthiers shop a year ago and took a whole bunch of pictures back to their offices, and was commenting on how cool it was, he seemed to think it was a floyd rose. 
I am not hostile, I just didn't like the whole we are so awesome tone in their press release, that is all, and my opinion doesn't matter anyways (unfortunately)


----------



## Eric Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this guitar even available yet?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 23, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Is this guitar even available yet?



There are three on DCGL. Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Hellraiser C-8FR 26.5" Scale Black 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Eric Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> There are three on DCGL. Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Hellraiser C-8FR 26.5" Scale Black 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar


 
That guy seems to acquire all the strange Schecter guitars. I don't really want a prototype though. I'd rather just order it from Guitar Center so I can put it on my card. I haven't seen a NGD here yet on this model either. I'd like to hear some feedback.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Aug 24, 2012)

TJV said:


> That would be cool. I would take one too!
> Maybe ZR tremolo?



The ZR doesn't get nearly as much love as it deserves.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Aug 24, 2012)

shredder3386 said:


> I have the C-7 version of this guitar and it continues to surprise me with its quality. I might need to start saving for this beast.



Exactly. I have it too and its better built than almost any other guitar at that price level. Any level, really. It is simply an amazing guitar.

The 7-string version comes with an original Floyd Rose and I find it likely that this one will as well. It's ridiculous how much better the FR in my 7 is relative to the licensed ones in my ibanez guitars. 

This one will be a beast.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 24, 2012)

The new AMS catalog lists a Damien Elite FR 8 string for $629 but I think it might be a typo.


----------



## Dickicker (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/67263-8-string-floating-tremolos.html


----------



## Scordare (Aug 24, 2012)

Two of these are currently on eBay..


NEW SCHECTER HELLRAISER C-8 FR BLACK 8 STRING ELECTRIC GUITAR w/ ACTIVE EMG 808s | eBay

Schecter Hellraiser C-8 FR BLK Black C8 | eBay


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 10, 2012)

So here you guys go. Schecter Guitar Research Hellraiser C-8 FR 8-String Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend
28" scale!!!


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 10, 2012)

Played one of these at GC (Arlington Heights, IL)--first guitar I'd ever seen w/5 trem springs. Needless to say, there was quite a bit of tension on it--and I use 4 hi-tension springs on my 7s. Also, didn't feel like 28" scale.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Sep 11, 2012)

btw, guys, i have one. bought one of the ones from DCGL and have it in drop E. aside from the emgs, i love this guitar. coming from a world of ibanez wizard necks, both 6 and 7, i was apprehensive about how i would fare on the schecter necks. i took the plunge on 2 hellraiser C8's: a trans black korean special 26.5" and the black cherry FR 28". i know it's blasphemy to some, but to ease up the string tension and get the floyd to not be as stiff, i went with 9-52 from e-B and left the 74 on the bottom. i got it to 4 springs in the back and the tone of the strings aren't that twangy as most imply. i still haven't changed the special to 9-52, but it plays really nice right now with the factory EB set. i plan on selling off these pickups in lieu of the new duncan distortion 8's for both guitars; but in the mean time, i am thrilled. flutters on this guitar? hardly, but then most 7's have problems fluttering and i have 4 lo-pro edge 7's.


----------



## Zado (Sep 11, 2012)

So,all in all,a good guitar for the money,you say?


----------



## Curt (Sep 11, 2012)

Would. 

If only Schecter would stop with the abalone purfling... Same goes for the LTD Deluxe range.


----------



## Zado (Sep 11, 2012)

that seems more like a mother-of-pearl than abalone thing,though


----------



## Curt (Sep 11, 2012)

Zado said:


> that seems more like a mother-of-pearl than abalone thing,though


 I guess it is a touch less gaudy than on the LTD's. I mean, fingerboard purfling, really? 

but what was wrong with the early hellraisers that just had black mother of pearl binding on the black models? purfling belongs around acoustic soundholes, not a whole guitar. IMO


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Sep 11, 2012)

i definitely say that these are great guitars.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 11, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> Played one of these at GC (Arlington Heights, IL)--first guitar I'd ever seen w/5 trem springs. Needless to say, there was quite a bit of tension on it--and I use 4 hi-tension springs on my 7s. Also, didn't feel like 28" scale.



Pleas tell me it's still there so I can go try it!


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 11, 2012)

This was Labor Day weekend, and I don't live in the area. Call them and see if they still have it. They also have a used Prestige RGD7 w/DiMarzios.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 12, 2012)

It's a good thing I need to go in for strings and to pick up a job application. I am SO trying those two guitars out if they're there.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to GC later today (Same one MetalGravy played one at,) so if it's there, I'll try it out, and see if I can get a decent review on it for you guys later.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 15, 2012)

Wasn't there, it had been sold :/ Oh well. But that RGD prestige with the CL/LF combo was AMAZING.


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 5, 2012)

So I was in Nashville this morning because my mom had a heart cath done, had to have 2 stints put in. Anyways I went over to guitar center to try an orange 2x12. I wanted to play an 8 through it to hear how well it handeled those frequencies. I got the clerk to get the only one I saw down, after trying to hand me a 7 string sls he gives me the 8. To my surprise it was the Floyd rose hell raiser.
Maybe I am to used to having my DC800, but this thing fell short of what I expected. My friends atx plays better and it seems the neck profile is bigger on the FR. made me sad as I was excited about these when I first heard of them.


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyway, my local Guitar Center (Beaverton, Oregon) has one of these in stock. God I'm glad I wasn't able to order one lol... This thing is a beast. Anyway, it plays terrible. The neck feels really funky and thick plus the strings were buzzing and fretting out all over the place. Overall the guitar just sounds dead. Sure looks cool though. The theres the 8 string Floyd Rose... hah hah... Pushing the bar down reminds me of setting bear traps when I was a kid.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Oct 11, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Anyway, my local Guitar Center (Beaverton, Oregon) has one of these in stock. God I'm glad I wasn't able to order one lol... This thing is a beast. Anyway, it plays terrible. The neck feels really funky and thick plus the strings were buzzing and fretting out all over the place. Overall the guitar just sounds dead. Sure looks cool though. The theres the 8 string Floyd Rose... hah hah... Pushing the bar down reminds me of setting bear traps when I was a kid.



Was it a bad guitar, or had it just been set up by an knuckle-dragging idiot? Most of that stuff sounds setup related to me.

Not that I would want a FR on an 8 string anyway - but it sounds like a pretty serious departure from the level of quality I have come to expect from Schecter.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 15, 2012)

I played one of these over the weekend and I kid you not, I was more excited to play the C8 over a brand new EBMM BFR JP7 taht had come to the same Guitar Center that morning. Granted, the JP7 played amazingly....but the C8 FR was such a beast. It felt pretty well set-up and the strings on it were of the tension that I like. I am a fan of chunkier necks, so the neck size (which really wasn't all that chunky for a schecter) actually felt pretty good. The floyd rose itself we surprisingly good too. I am not one for abusing the shit out of the trem (all of mine are blocked or set to dive only) but it was definitely very stable. Overall, the guitar felt very solidly built and I would highly suggest trying one out.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 18, 2012)

a picture of my 2 C8's my fiance took with our fisheye lens.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 27, 2012)

I just played one of these in GC Allentown and it is a VERY nice guitar!

I was quite impressed with the whole thing, played great and sounded great. The neck is not huge at all for an 8-string. I'd prefer a shorter scale length but other than that I would have no reservations about buying one.


----------

